

Deploying Python WSGI applications with Puppet - uggedal
http://journal.uggedal.com/deploying-wsgi-applications-with-puppet/

======
uggedal
I'll release complementary Puppet modules for Redis and UFW soon. I also might
extend the webapp module to support Ruby with Unicorn, RVM and Monit.

------
d_r
Forgive the noob question, but I would be curious what people use to deploy
WSGI applications in the wild. Is apache+daemonized mod_wsgi (possibly running
behind nginx) a typical solution? The article mentions gunicorn, which I am
likely going to give a try to see how it performs.

~~~
Wilduck
I'd also like to know. I've played around with apache and mod_wsgi, both with
a framework (Django) and by writing my own mini-framework. Both were good
exercises, but I'd also really like to know if there are other approaches, and
why you would use one over the other.

------
antihero
This looks good, but the tutorial seems to stop before actually doing
anything? I'm new to puppet and thus confused.

Edit oh what the fuck, it seems to have overwritten my nginx config :(

~~~
uggedal
Sorry about that, I added a note to the article about Puppet overwriting any
files you have in place before you started. Its generally unwise to run
anything you download from the Internet as root without examining what it
does.

~~~
antihero
Yeah, I'm not mad, it was my fault for doing it without understanding really
:)

------
nyellin
Edit: Please disregard my comment. Puppet does a lot more than simple
deployment scripts. See <http://www.puppetlabs.com/> for more information.

Can someone please explain the advantages of deploying with Puppet over
Fabric.

(Fabric is a Python library for writing deployment scripts.)

~~~
Ixiaus
I'm pretty sure Puppet _uses_ Fabric for its fundamental foundational layer. I
want to get around to integrating it into my workflow - right now I just a lot
of custom Fabric w/ rsync.

~~~
mattyb
_I'm pretty sure Puppet uses Fabric for its fundamental foundational layer._

Hmm, doesn't look like it:

    
    
      $ git clone https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppet
      $ cd puppet
      $ grep -r 'fabric' *; echo $?
      1
    

EDIT: Puppet is written in Ruby.

